# Hello from Aus



## Oobiemouse (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello,
I have joined to get advice on my new mouse Peaches. 
I am a 26 year old former breeder of mice but I haven't bred since I was 12, and never bred from a timid, unhandled mouse before. I have had Peaches for 2 days and am sure she is very pregnant. She came from a lady who was moving house and couldn't take her with her. She had advertised the male for sale (due to fighting, apparently) and when I enquired she said shed sold him but had a female (Peaches) for sale, but she might be pregnant. When I told her I did have experience with breeding (I did mention that there was no pressure to sell her till the babies were big enough) she decided to sell her to me then so here we are. I had no idea what I was getting into. I guess I expected that she would have been handled, especially when I was told that Peaches liked to watch her previous owner do the washing (she lived in the laundry). So yeah, that's us. Hello


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome and good luck!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  You have an adventure ahead of you. Unhandled, and scared. Just keep leaving your hand in her cage as long as possible, so she can get used to you. Don't advise trying to catch her, just move your hand slowly, and such, at times. I think 30 mins at a time of 'hand time' , might have her more comfortable with you by the time the birth rolls around.

Good luck!
Zanne


----------



## Oobiemouse (Feb 15, 2013)

=) thank you all. And I will try that Zanne. Fingers crossed I can tame her enough to secure the future of the babies.


----------



## Oobiemouse (Feb 15, 2013)

EDIT: Just noticed my double post -.-


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Oobiemouse.
Welcome.
And good luck with your mouse.


----------

